# Fiberglassing Quarter Panels



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok guys... First & foremost, everyone is gonna have a little different way of doing this but its basically all the same.
I do all of mine like this & it works.

This is a pic of the core materails you'll need to complete the job except for vehicle specific tools you'll need to remove trim panels & etc.. to access the inner quarters.










The items in the pic are:
*Paint paddles for stirring/ mixing the resin
*Bowl for mixing
*Grinder/ Sander w/ 24grit disc to remove paint, grime, etc...
*Paint brushes for applying the resin
*Heavy latex gloves to wear while doing the job
*Fiberglass woven mat
*Scissors for cutting the mat
*Fiberglass Resin


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

This particular job was done on a Cadillac Coupe DeVille. 
In this pic, the trim panel has been removed & carpet pulled back to access the inner quarter panel.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

At this point, you'll notice we've used our high speed air sander w/ the 24grit disc to clean away any paint, dirt, grime, etc... Where we couldn't get our sander, we used one of the discs by hand to scuff up the areas the best we could. This shouldn't take but about 15min a quarter. It doesn't have to be perfect but done pretty good.
Once the paint is off. Wipe it down w/ some degreaser or laquer thinner to get any greasy substances that may prevent good adhesition off.

Also, we've cut out our mat and trimmed it accordingly to fit into the quarter the way we want it to fit once we get it in there. 
We don't use the automotive grade fiberglass mat. This is marine grade which is about 2 1/2 times as thick. This allows us to do only 2 layers with the same or more strength than 3 layers of the automotive grade. Also, less work...

**If you can't find it, we sell it for $18 per pack.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i bet that shit helps keep the car from even getting little dents too.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

You should be doing it from where the rear wheelwell in the trunk all the way up as close as you can get to the door jamb. All of the ones Ive seen buckle did it near the front of the rear wheelwell, incldeing mine. I putting most of the fiberglass on the quater panels from inside the car.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Now its time to mix our resin & apply the resin to the quarter & mats. This is definately a 2-3 person job...

With most gallon containers of resin you'll get 2small tubes of a clear hardner, (pictured below).









The way I mix mine is a half tube of hardner to a quarter gallon of resin. Remember, the more hardner you add, the quicker it will harden up!

Mix the resin and hardner accordingly. Apply a generous amount of resin to the quarter panel itself before applying the mat. Make sure all dry areas recieve some resin.
Now apply the mat. Don't worry about laying it perfectly in the quarter. 9 outta 10 times you'll have to do some adjusting after you lay the mat. If the resin is mixed properly, you'll have time to do this.
The mat should stick somewhat to the resin thats already on the quarter. Use the paint brush to apply more resin to the mat itself. Apply a generous coat making sure all of the mat gets some of the resin.
Now, if nessecary, you can move the mat slightly a little at a time by sliding it. Don't lift it off the panel if you can help it.

Allow the resin to harden some. If you don't, the second layer of mat will make it too heavy & cause the whole thing to fall & you'll never get it to stay back up. This will cause to to start all over.
Once its "1/2 way" hardened, apply your second layer of resin, then mat, then more resin (like before), adjust, and your done. If you have a little resin left in the bowl, just coat it on...

If you wait too long & it gets too hard, don't worry. Allow it to go ahead & harden, like overnight. Go back over it w/ the sander to scuff it up good but don't take it off or anything. Then clean it with a degreaser and start the process for your second layer of mat.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 23 2006, 09:03 PM~6811943
> *You should be doing it from where the rear wheelwell in the trunk all the way up as close as you can get to the door jamb. All of the ones Ive seen buckle did it near the front of the rear wheelwell, incldeing mine. I putting most of the fiberglass on the quater panels from inside the car.
> *


Believe me, it is.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

This is what the finished job will look like. After it dries, I usually spray paint it black so it doesn't have that dingy look.  










*** I hope this info helps anyone who has questions on this technique. If theres still questions, ask in this topic in case someone else has the same question. Maybe that'll keep from re-occuring question after question causing new topic after topic.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

doesnt the heat from the resin curing fuck up the paint? or is the panel big enough to dissipate the heat. I also noticed that you removed a support bracket that was in the way. is removing the bracket doing more harm than good?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 09:04 PM~6811947
> *Believe me, it is.
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 07:10 PM~6811978
> *doesnt the heat from the resin curing fuck up the paint?  or is the panel big enough to dissipate the heat.  I also noticed that you removed a support bracket that was in the way.  is removing the bracket doing more harm than good?
> *


it doesn't get hot enough to wreck the paint


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 23 2006, 09:28 PM~6812083
> *it doesn't get hot enough to wreck the paint
> *


Exactly. People who run water over the outside just probably wanna take the precaution not knowingly. Which doesn't hurt.
The only reason I may see running water the outside is if you didn't have a shaded area to do it & you did it at 1pm, in direct sunlight, in July. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 09:10 PM~6811978
> *I also noticed that you removed a support bracket that was in the way.  is removing the bracket doing more harm than good?
> *


I remove it to gain better access to the quarter. Working around it is a bitch! Plus, you'll gain about 10-12", enough for another battery or two across the back.  

That particular brace is for impact reasons, not support. You can see the break-away spot in the middle. However, don't cut out the triangluar one in the corner. I weld the "left-over" part of the brace to that triangular one just to add more support to it. Not a must, just what I do.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Also try and have some one run a cold hose on the outside of the panel while doing this...dont want to warp the metal from the heat


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 23 2006, 09:14 PM~6812623
> *Also try and have some one run a cold hose on the outside of the panel while doing this...dont want to warp the metal from the heat
> *


definately not hot enough to warp metal homie!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 23 2006, 11:14 PM~6812623
> *Also try and have some one run a cold hose on the outside of the panel while doing this...dont want to warp the metal from the heat
> *


I just addressed this Homie. :uh:


----------



## elpekdor101 (Jul 27, 2006)

:biggrin: THanks man for the info, this helps me a lot!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elpekdor101_@Dec 23 2006, 10:31 PM~6812954
> *:biggrin: THanks man for the info, this helps me a lot!!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


yea its nice to see that someone (dreday) knows what he doing and posting it, some retards use kitty hair, thats fucking gotta be the dumbest thing i ever heard.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for the info man, i've been wondering how to do that to my caddy!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 11:24 PM~6812373
> *I remove it to gain better access to the quarter. Working around it is a bitch! Plus, you'll gain about 10-12", enough for another battery or two across the back.
> 
> That particular brace is for impact reasons, not support. You can see the break-away spot in the middle. However, don't cut out the triangluar one in the corner. I weld the "left-over" part of the brace to that triangular one just to add more support to it. Not a must, just what I do.
> *


good to know!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I did my front quarters while I folded the lips and it turned out great. I plan to do the rears soon.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 24 2006, 10:21 AM~6814446
> *I did my front quarters*


Fenders maybe :dunno:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Shouldnt you add more fiberglass as close to the doors as you can

The part that usually tweaks is on top of the back wheels


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 24 2006, 06:26 PM~6817070
> *Shouldnt you add more fiberglass as close to the doors as you can
> 
> The part that usually tweaks is on top of the back wheels
> *


Just get as far as you can into the "pocket" under the back glass. I try to go as far as my hand will allow with the brush w/ resin on it. I reach far enough up in there that the amount of resin isn't sufficent enough to do any good.

In other words, theres only so far you'll be able to reach. Go as far as you can & you'll be fine.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Dec 25 2006, 08:50 PM~6824116
> *:thumbsup: looks good homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 24 2006, 07:25 PM~6817066
> *Fenders maybe  :dunno:
> *


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 24 2006, 06:26 PM~6817070
> *Shouldnt you add more fiberglass as close to the doors as you can
> 
> The part that usually tweaks is on top of the back wheels
> *



If you really wanna get gangsta take the quarter off, fiberglass and rehang that bitch. then you know that shit aint gonna buckle


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i have an elco how do you guys reinforce those panels, or is there really a way to do it. i was thinking of cuting a hole through the bed but it would really ugly. can you help me on this one guys thanks.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 28 2006, 05:49 PM~6847202
> *If you really wanna get gangsta take the quarter off, fiberglass and rehang that bitch. then you know that shit aint gonna buckle
> *


Damn, now thats some work! :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 28 2006, 06:51 PM~6847679
> *Damn, now thats some work! :0
> *



but it would be solid


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6812739
> *I just addressed this Homie. :uh:
> *


didnt see that...i was told it does get hot enough to warp metal


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 10:30 PM~6811786
> *This particular job was done on a Cadillac Coupe DeVille.
> In this pic, the trim panel has been removed & carpet pulled back to access the inner quarter panel.
> 
> ...


why would you need to do this if you fully wrap the frame????


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 28 2006, 08:07 PM~6848464
> *why would you need to do this if you fully wrap the frame????
> *


Anything to make the ride last longer,plus it will help with dents and shit from the outside.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks for the info i am gonna do this soon


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 09:10 PM~6811978
> *doesnt the heat from the resin curing fuck up the paint?  or is the panel big enough to dissipate the heat.  I also noticed that you removed a support bracket that was in the way.  is removing the bracket doing more harm than good?
> *


I was also worried about this....

Also, how about the heat from the sanding??


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 29 2006, 09:09 AM~6852446
> *Also, how about the heat from the sanding??
> *


As long as you move around & don't hold/ concentrate on one spot too long you'll be fine.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Some good info


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

ttt for good info


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Just wanted to give this thread a bump back to the top, i just did mine on the weekend, following this, and they turned out great. TTT!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 13 2007, 02:42 AM~7246162
> *Just wanted to give this thread a bump back to the top, i just did mine on the weekend, following this, and they turned out great. TTT!
> 
> 
> ...


great topic! someone pin this!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

OK, I POSTED THIS LINK IN THE PAINT & BODY PIN UP TOPICS :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Anyone bother welding in metal on the quarters instead - Assuming that you were in the process of repainting ..........????


On my 64 - I filled the lower quarter parts with solid resin & stuffed left over scraps of matting that i had.... 



This time i plan on welding 1/8'' steel plate in the quarters - Over board ??? Maybe but,,,, i guess we will see how this turns out .........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2007, 03:05 AM~7246292
> *Anyone bother welding in metal on the quarters instead - Assuming that you were in the process of repainting ..........????
> On my 64 - I filled the lower quarter parts with solid resin & stuffed left over scraps of matting that i had....
> This time i plan on welding 1/8'' steel plate in the quarters - Over board ??? Maybe but,,,, i guess we will see how this turns out .........
> *


not hating bro but I wouldnt try it, i'd be worried about the heat in one spot on such a large open area, easy target for warpage, even tho your doing body work it will be even more work in the long run! Think about how many welds (hopefully spot welds) it will need to make it sturdy and strong ,plus it'll probably be a bitch to get in there and weld all uncomfortable n shit especially in certain areas! I cant weld good unless Im in a comfortable position for some reason!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2007, 01:15 AM~7246341
> *not hating bro but I wouldnt try it, i'd be worried about the heat in one spot on such a large open area, easy target for warpage, even tho your doing body work it will be even more work in the long run! Think about how many  welds (hopefully spot welds)  it will need to make it sturdy and strong  ,plus it'll probably be a bitch to get in there and weld all uncomfortable n shit especially in certain areas! I cant weld good unless Im in a comfortable position for some reason!! :biggrin:
> *



I hear ya but,,,,, I didnt just think it up & figured i would do it .... There is a few cars already done like this or similar that i have heard about welding steel in there.............. 


Sometimes when welding - All you can do is listen to the music that the metal, the gas & the wirefeed is making ...................  The heat would suck but it can be controlled with the Heat absorbing gel , & another person on the outside keeping things cooler.............. Its going to be a little easier since body work is something that i do & have some insight to how to manipulate metals with heat & that............


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 28 2006, 09:07 PM~6848464
> *why would you need to do this if you fully wrap the frame????
> *


because even with a fully wrapped frame, the weight of the body is fighting against other parts of itself.


a little analogy (yes I said ANAL) take a piece of steel, lets say 2"x12"x.25" if you hit it against a table its not gonna bend. 

now tape a banana to it, and hit it against the table in the same manner, the banana is gonna be damaged, but the steel will remain unharmed.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

did it the same way... but only my left rear, the right got a dent already


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 02:43 AM~7246453
> *because even with a fully wrapped frame, the weight of the body is fighting against other parts of itself.
> a little analogy (yes I said ANAL) take a piece of steel, lets say 2"x12"x.25" if you hit it against a table its not gonna bend.
> 
> ...


hummm good way of looking at it. i was about to dissmiss it untill this analogy was presented.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 02:43 AM~7246453
> *because even with a fully wrapped frame, the weight of the body is fighting against other parts of itself.
> a little analogy (yes I said ANAL) take a piece of steel, lets say 2"x12"x.25" if you hit it against a table its not gonna bend.
> 
> ...


What if the banana has Rhino Bed Liner coated on it?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Very good topic I have been planning on doing this on my 84' Coupe D real soon. Just wasn't sure on all the materials, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 13 2007, 12:36 PM~7248686
> *Very good topic I have been planning on doing this on my 84' Coupe D real soon.  Just wasn't sure on all the materials, thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 13 2007, 01:55 AM~7246240
> *great topic! someone pin this!
> *


It needs to be! If I'd seen one more topic about this shit, I was gonna pistol-whoop somebody! :biggrin:


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome Topic! Before I get started is this procedure applicable to Cuttys' I own an '84? Also, won't the fiberglass eventually loosen up and fall off? Just curious cause I know Cuttys' have quarter panel buckling problems and don't wanna deal with it if I can prevent it.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 13 2007, 11:14 PM~7255021
> *Awesome Topic! Before I get started is this procedure applicable to Cuttys' I own an '84? Also, won't the fiberglass eventually loosen up and fall off? Just curious cause I know Cuttys' have quarter panel buckling problems and don't wanna deal with it if I can prevent it.
> *


This applies to pretty much any vehicle. I've done it to countless vehicles- Cuttys, Regals, Cadi's, Expeditions, S10's, Mazdas, etc... FWD cars too- Maximas, Hondas, Cougars (RWD unibody), etc... Just about anything.
No the fiberglass won't loosen up & flake off if prep'd properly. That was the purose of grinding off as much paint as we could & cleaning the surface before we began laying the resin.


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks dreday! Would you happen to know how much it approximately costs to wrap the frame on a cutty? I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

what does fiberglassing quarter panels do?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 14 2007, 01:11 AM~7256366
> *what does fiberglassing quarter panels do?
> *


I think we've covered this...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 13 2007, 11:39 PM~7255412
> *Thanks dreday! Would you happen to know how much it approximately costs to wrap the frame on a cutty? I appreciate the assistance.
> *


Depends on-
*If its off the car or does the one wrapping it have to take it off
*Where you're located
*Who does it
*Molded or not

Me personally, a cutty frame runs $2500 w/ minor molding & if the frame is off the car & $3000 w/ minor molding if I supply the frame.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2007, 03:05 AM~7246292
> *Anyone bother welding in metal on the quarters instead - Assuming that you were in the process of repainting ..........????
> On my 64 - I filled the lower quarter parts with solid resin & stuffed left over scraps of matting that i had....
> This time i plan on welding 1/8'' steel plate in the quarters - Over board ??? Maybe but,,,, i guess we will see how this turns out .........
> *



I had a car that was done that way (before I got it). The quarters still started to buckle a LITTLE bit. You can see the start here:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 14 2007, 05:30 PM~7261964
> *I had a car that was done that way (before I got it).  The quarters still started to buckle a LITTLE bit.  You can see the start here:
> 
> 
> ...


Was the framed wrapped? How hard were they on the switches?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The arches back were (and some on the front) but the frame wasn't fully wrapped. I only drove the car once, then took it apart. Not sure how hard they were on the switch.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweet paint


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 15 2007, 01:26 PM~7269031
> *sweet paint
> *


No doubt.......that is nice!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 15 2007, 12:47 PM~7269279
> *No doubt.......that is nice!
> *


id love somethin like that on my ride


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 15 2007, 11:44 AM~7268622
> *The arches back were (and some on the front) but the frame wasn't fully wrapped.  I only drove the car once, then took it apart.  Not sure how hard they were on the switch.
> *


If I'm not mistaken Jeff, Leo used to dance it, I think I saw a video somewhere of it doing a nasty bunnyhop. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn I remember that car..It was from SD right?? I have a OLD Hogg vhs with it car dancing back in the days...It has a nice paint job..


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Why not not use kitty hair i have seen many cars done thats way??????


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Mar 28 2007, 12:50 AM~7567045
> *Why not not use kitty hair i have seen many cars done thats way??????
> *


We already covered using "hair" earlier in the topic


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 14 2007, 06:30 PM~7261964
> *I had a car that was done that way (before I got it).  The quarters still started to buckle a LITTLE bit.  You can see the start here:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any buckling...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

nice pics drey day :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2007, 09:41 AM~7247410
> *What if the banana has Rhino Bed Liner coated on it?
> *


Oh Shit I rember that what happened to that clown?????He was good for some laughs


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

maybe?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Mar 29 2007, 01:30 PM~7578358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that expandable foam?


if so it wouldnt nearly be strong enough and it will get moisture in and rust the panel from inside out


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

good tip


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE FIBERGLASS SHRINKING?, AND WHERE DO I FIND THE THICKER GRADE, I SEE THEY HAVE THE BONDO BRAND AT THE STORE, HOW MANY COATS OF THAT DO I NEED ? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 24 2006, 01:50 AM~6813045
> *yea its nice to see that someone (dreday) knows what he doing and posting it, some retards use kitty hair, thats fucking gotta be the dumbest thing i ever heard.
> *


tiger hair works just fine.and you can get it in there farther.this is a much cleaner look I must admit.but is it as strong?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

SO NO KITTY HAIR?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 3 2007, 10:22 AM~7609189
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE FIBERGLASS SHRINKING?, AND WHERE DO I FIND THE THICKER GRADE, I SEE THEY HAVE THE BONDO BRAND AT THE STORE, HOW MANY COATS OF THAT DO I NEED ?  :biggrin:
> *


You can find it in a marine supply shop or I sell it for $18 a sheet. One layer of this is equal to about 2 layers of the other shit. I usually do 2 layers of the thick shit.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

in my quarter panels i used extreme dynomat and then shot 2 cans of rubberized undercoating on top of that. i used dynomat cuz i have a stereo system in the car and it stiffens the quarter panels and as wells stops my rattling and flexing of the quarters.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

That's Elements of SouthTown


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 4 2007, 07:18 PM~8235660
> *
> 
> 
> ...




F'n sweet :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 4 2007, 10:02 PM~7620460
> *You can find it in a marine supply shop or I sell it for $18 a sheet. One layer of this is equal to about 2 layers of the other shit. I usually do 2 layers of the thick shit.
> *


you can also use a heavy fleece material and get the same results ,the mat id nice to work with compared to the stranded shit, fleece is available in the sewing section of any departmant store


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

This is the type of step by step how to shit that makes this site so helpful, great pics, great info, it takes ppl from the mind frame of thinking about doing it to actually going to buy the products listed and doing as instructed step by step.

great job, I would like to see more threads like this, maybe some detailed info on maintaining a proper pinion angle when extending uppers and using longer rear cylinders, proper adjustments to the drive shaft and problems to look out for,

awsome job man,

Pce


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Jul 5 2007, 09:54 AM~8238845
> *This is the type of step by step how to shit that makes this site so helpful, great pics, great info, it takes ppl from the mind frame of thinking about doing it to actually going to buy the products listed and doing as instructed step by step.
> 
> great job, I would like to see more threads like this, maybe some detailed info on maintaining a proper pinion angle when extending uppers and using longer rear cylinders, proper adjustments to the drive shaft and problems to look out for,
> ...


Thanks Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

Good post......

I was thinking of wraping my quaters and fiber glassing my frame. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 13 2007, 10:41 AM~7247410
> *What if the banana has Rhino Bed Liner coated on it?
> *



LOL Oh shit!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

reds how do i get in touch with guys to get some of that fibergalss mat


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jul 5 2007, 08:57 PM~8242758
> *reds how do i get in touch with guys to get some of that fibergalss mat
> *


hey reds ,tell him to go to auto parts store :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Dreday, have you ever used kevlar instead of fiberglass? If so, shout an answer.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks 4 the info...


----------



## Silverback (Jun 13, 2007)

Kevlar doesn’t add any strength to FRP layups. The reason that it is used is that it doesn’t wet out well and will not shatter like other resin soaked fibers and is very difficult to tear/puncture/cut, so when an FRP piece falls apart the Kevlar keeps it from breaking into separate pieces. None of that will help what you’re glassing your quarters for…


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 5 2007, 10:31 PM~8244513
> *Hey Dreday, have you ever used kevlar instead of fiberglass? If so, shout an answer.
> *


To answer your question, Nah, never have tried it. I just stick to what works.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2007, 01:33 AM~7622350
> *in my quarter panels i used extreme dynomat and then shot 2 cans of rubberized undercoating on top of that.  i used dynomat cuz i have a stereo system in the car and it stiffens the quarter panels and as wells stops my rattling and flexing of the quarters.
> *


where can i buy big rolls of dynomat for my stereo!?! 

website?


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

found mine on ebay


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silverback_@Jul 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8252336
> *Kevlar doesn’t add any strength to FRP layups.  The reason that it is used is that it doesn’t wet out well and will not shatter like other resin soaked fibers and is very difficult to tear/puncture/cut, so when an FRP piece falls apart the Kevlar keeps it from breaking into separate pieces.  None of that will help what you’re glassing your quarters for…
> *



Thanks for da feed-back Homeboy. I know what you mean about kevlar and graphic is the same way so I'll do like Dreday and stick to what works..... Peace.....


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Dec 23 2006, 07:30 PM~6811786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cutting out that brace is a stupid idea. and it IS there for support


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 10:03 AM~8265759
> *cutting out that brace is a stupid idea.    and it IS there for support
> *


Have you ever had a Juiced Cadillac?


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 9 2007, 10:12 AM~8265826
> *Have you ever had a Juiced Cadillac?
> *


no, not speaking from experience just a little common since from when i was working in body shops


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 9 2007, 10:15 AM~8265851
> *no, not speaking from experience just a little common since from when i was working in body shops
> *


Well working in a body shop and juicing a car is a tottaly different story. You should keep your smartass comments and offer helpfull advise and not just try to get your post count up with moronic comments. My cadillac was juiced for years and driven daily with 14 batteries and 4 pump and removing that body brace made no difference at all. And yes my quarters were Glassed.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 9 2007, 10:48 AM~8266089
> *Well working in a body shop and juicing a car is a tottaly different story. You should keep your smartass comments and offer helpfull advise and not just try to get your post count up with moronic comments. My cadillac was juiced for years and driven daily with 14 batteries and 4 pump and removing that body brace made no difference at all. And yes my quarters were Glassed.
> *


if you say so then it must be a fact :uh: :no: .


here is a little bit of helpfull advice. glassing the 1/4 does not help at all. there has been tons of discussions on here about it. it may not buckle were the glass is but it will buckel somewere else. how many big number hoppers have you ever seen with glassed 1/4's.

thats why it worked for you. BECAUSE YOU WERE JUST CHIPPING


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I never said it would prevent the quarters from buckling read my post a little better. And believe me my car was no chipper.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cdboy4u, ice64berg, SIK_9D1





:loco:


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 9 2007, 11:04 AM~8266208
> *I never said it would prevent the quarters from buckling read my post a little better. And believe me my car was no chipper.
> *


whatever you say potato chip. 




were are the pictures?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

i did mine there pics in my build up and that brace is just an impact brace it can be cut out


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jan 28 2008, 11:10 PM~9809663
> *  and that brace is just an impact brace it can be cut out
> *


yep just keeps the 1/4 panel from collapsing in a rear impact. now you replace it with batteries and a thick steel rack and it all evens out in the end......


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

take a brace out to put a brace in. maybe the body will wrinkle in a slightly different spot now,lol, just kidding, i dont know nothing bout a caddy.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 29 2008, 12:12 PM~9813425
> *yep just keeps the 1/4 panel from collapsing in a rear impact. now you replace it with batteries and a thick steel rack and it all evens out in the end......
> *


exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

good info


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

this technique helps but still wont prevent the quarters from bucking or rippling totally, you need to strengthen up that brace above the wheel wells also, the 80's lacs to have a solid foundation from the wells pushing up and in, thats what causes the lacs to buckle, 
the body mount bracing pushes the wheel well up and in when hopping and then the wheel well brace inside the trunk will flex as well causing the quarter to suck in so by adding more strentgh/reinforcing/thickining to the wheel wells and brace reinforement it has no where to bend!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10236014
> *this technique helps but still wont prevent the quarters from bucking or rippling totally, you need to strengthen up that brace above the wheel wells on the 80's lacs to have a solid foundation from the wells pushing up and in, thats what causes the lacs to buckle,
> the body mount bracing pushes the wheel well up and in when hopping and then the wheel well brace inside the trunk will flex as well causing the quarter to suck in so by adding more strentgh/reinforcing/thickining to the wheel wells and brace reinforement it has no where to bend!!!
> *


wtf u know bout cadillacs fooker???? :uh: j/k whats up fool?? hows the lac?? shoot me some pics dog!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 23 2008, 04:55 PM~10236035
> *wtf u know bout cadillacs fooker???? :uh:  j/k whats up fool?? hows the lac?? shoot me some pics dog!
> *


hahaha, sup man, i will once i get it going!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10236014
> *this technique helps but still wont prevent the quarters from bucking or rippling totally, you need to strengthen up that brace above the wheel wells also, the 80's lacs to have a solid foundation from the wells pushing up and in, thats what causes the lacs to buckle,
> the body mount bracing pushes the wheel well up and in when hopping and then the wheel well brace inside the trunk will flex as well causing the quarter to suck in so by adding more strentgh/reinforcing/thickining to the wheel wells and brace reinforement it has no where to bend!!!
> *



never thought of that, how did you go about doing it?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 23 2008, 05:03 PM~10236062
> *never thought of that, how did you go about doing it?
> *


not sure yet, im thinking of making my own with cnc machine and cuttin the factory ones out, mine which will be made out of 1/4 or 5/16 steel and the wheel wells will be fiberglassed as well as the quarters :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so do you guys cut the braces of the sides to reach further in easier?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:51 AM~10380727
> *so do you guys cut the braces of the sides to reach further in easier?
> *


i would drill them out then weld somthing stronger back in, those braces are like paper thin!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

FUK IT! :biggrin: ill mess with it some other day, or with some other car,


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 08:20 PM~6811740
> *Ok guys... First & foremost, everyone is gonna have a little different way of doing this but its basically all the same.
> I do all of mine like this & it works.
> 
> ...




USE THE OTHER TYPE OF MATS FOR FIBERGLASSING YOUR QUARTER PANELS, THEY SAY THEY HOLD UP BETTER AND EASIER TO MESS WITH? HIT UP SHOWTIME916 UP IN HERE AND HE CAN HELP YOU OUT, HE DID MINE, AND SOME KITTY HAIR WILL HELP OUT TOO


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i was getting all hyped up on doing my 1/4 panels but to tell you the truth i dont even know why i was doing it. whats the main reason to glass or reinforce your 1/4s


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 12 2008, 12:39 AM~10395904
> *i was getting all hyped up on doing my 1/4 panels but to tell you the truth i dont even know why i was doing it. whats the main reason to glass or reinforce your 1/4s
> *


READ THE TOPIC :twak:


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 24 2006, 12:17 AM~6812346
> *Exactly. People who run water over the outside just probably wanna take the precaution not knowingly. Which doesn't hurt.
> The only reason I may see running water the outside is if you didn't have a shaded area to do it & you did it at 1pm, in direct sunlight, in July. :biggrin:
> *


cuz I would use water to help cool the quater expeshely if its been panted 
becouse that shit can screw up the paint when it starts curing .I use to work in a fiberglass plant and I do body work to . that shit can get realy hot mabey the way you mix it helps to bot if it can blister your skin when it gets hot it can do the same to your paint as well .Right? Not trying to step on your toes but i wouldn't 
wont to do it personly with out cooling the outer quater some how . and yes the frount of the quater is where the most buckle'n dose accure.


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks 4 the info bro...Im going 2 try this on my lac :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is it better to use kitty hair than the sheet?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My Monte only had a brace on one side so I cut it out and made them out of 1/4" X 5" flat stock and welded them back in. Plus I kinda moved them


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

I was told to mix yeast and spread it across the outside of the quarter panel while I fiberglass the inside


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 3 2008, 01:37 PM~12048122
> *I was told to mix yeast and spread it across the outside of the quarter panel while I fiberglass the inside
> *


your gonna mess around and get a yeast infection :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 04:17 PM~12049173
> *your gonna mess around and get a yeast infection  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Good topic ever thought of running a extra brace from the frame to the lower part of the rear quarter for support


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2008, 12:56 PM~10382547
> *USE THE OTHER TYPE OF MATS FOR FIBERGLASSING YOUR QUARTER PANELS, THEY SAY THEY HOLD UP BETTER AND EASIER TO MESS WITH? HIT UP SHOWTIME916 UP IN HERE AND HE CAN HELP YOU OUT, HE DID MINE, AND SOME KITTY HAIR WILL HELP OUT TOO
> *


Ive done alot of these. But that cloth mat isnt gonna do shit. :uh: 

You have to use the fiberglass mat, not the cloth mats. 

The cloth mats are for patching small to medium holes. Or if your doing a speaker box or some shit, but you still have to use the fiberglass mat or kitty hair over that.

Also, why 3 gallons of resin and so little mats?

Take between 5 to 8 whole mats and cut them accordingly to the shapes and size you want, throw the resin all over it, and roll it out with a wooden roller, or one of those bondo spreaders and get the bubbles out. let that side get tacky for about 30 minutes (while doing the other side) then go back and forth. 

After its all matted together let it dry for about 2 days. Your trunk will stink like resin for a couple weeks, but it will go away. 

your supposed to do this shit before the rack goes in, or before painting your car, people do it backwards and dont know what the fuck their doing after being "gung ho" and thats why their car gets waves and shit.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

AND AS FAR AS YOU GUYS SAYIN FIBERGLASSIN DOESNT HELP, OR ONLY CHIPPERS DO IT, LOOK AT SWITCHMANS LINCOLN. THAT SHIT IS FIBERGLASSED ALL THE WAY TO THE SEAT. DOING BIG THINGS. 

IF YOU DONT FIBERGLASS THE RIGHT WAY, IT WILL BUCKLE WHERE ITS NOT DONE. BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 16 2008, 07:32 PM~10433164
> *cuz I would use water to help cool the quater expeshely if its been panted
> becouse that shit can screw up the paint when it starts curing .I use to work in a fiberglass plant and I do body work to . that shit can get realy hot  mabey the way you mix it helps to bot if it can blister your skin when it gets hot it can do the same to your paint as well .Right? Not trying to step on your toes but i wouldn't
> wont to do it personly with out cooling the outer quater some how . and yes the frount of the quater is where the most buckle'n dose accure.
> *


Where's Tuna Sammich when we need some grammer corrections?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

great topic! I was wondering how to do this just yesterday.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I also want to add that THIS SHOULD BE A STICKY!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone do el caminos or heard of doing them. I've seen some rides buckle and if u guys do, how do I get access. This one is buggin me cuz I'm wrapping my frame and I wanna do everything right the first time.


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Was already said, but fleece works good too.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just my opinion but fiberglassing your fenders is like using j.b weld...... why bother...?
do it right the first time and reinforce ...!!!!!


If you think there is a chance you might wrinkle or buckle a quarter.....save more and do it right the first time.......


Basic installs are not meant to be hopped on or three wheeled....So stop before its too late!!!

Nice thread on how to fiberglass a quarter though!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 4 2008, 10:29 AM~12056838
> *Just my opinion but fiberglassing your fenders is like using j.b weld...... why bother...?
> do it right the first time and reinforce ...!!!!!
> If you think there is a chance you might wrinkle or buckle a quarter.....save more and do it right the first time.......
> ...


I AGREE. PEOPLE WANT EVERYTHING, BUT DONT WANT TO DO ANY LABOR OR PAY THE PRICE TO DO IT RIGHT.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT.... Anybody did el caminos?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

nice topic !
thanks for this helps out gonna do that on my bigbody


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to do some reinforcement on my 72 impala including bridge and maybe chains. Should i worry about buckling if i don't fiberglass? my goal is a good standing 3 but i don't want to hurt the body. any help appreciated


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I HAVE A QUESTION IF YOU HAVE A BUCKLE ALREADY CAN IT BE FIXED OR IS YOU CAR SHIT? :dunno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 4 2008, 11:27 AM~12057335
> *I AGREE. PEOPLE WANT EVERYTHING, BUT DONT WANT TO DO ANY LABOR OR PAY THE PRICE TO DO IT RIGHT.
> *


IM GLAD SOMEONE SAID IT!!!!

I FIX MORE SHIT BCUZ PEOPLE DONT LIKE MY PRICE AND THEY GO SOMEWHERE ELSE AND WHEN IT FUCKS UP..
THEN I GET THE CALL.. "THIS AINT WORKIN" or "WHY IS THIS DOIN THIS"
THEN I CALMLY SAY....

"WELL YOU MUSTA BEEN A MORON TO THINK THAT YOUR $100 INSTALL WOULD LAST.....BUT BRING IT OVER AND ILL FIX IT....FOR MORE THAN IT ORIGINALLY WAS GONNA BE.."

HAHAHA


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 19 2009, 11:44 PM~12756923
> *I HAVE A QUESTION IF YOU HAVE A BUCKLE ALREADY CAN IT BE FIXED OR IS YOU CAR SHIT? :dunno:
> *


THE BUCKLE CAN BE FIXED BUT YOU SHOULD PROLLY LOOK AT GETTIN ANOTHER FRAME FOR IT


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

U gottta love this one


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 19 2009, 11:44 PM~12756923
> *I HAVE A QUESTION IF YOU HAVE A BUCKLE ALREADY CAN IT BE FIXED OR IS YOU CAR SHIT? :dunno:
> *


You have to pull the dent out with a suction cup. 

Once the dent is pulled out, you fiberglass it with the fiberglass sheets (NOT THE CLOTH, OR KITTY HAIR)

Let dry and do it again. After its dry pull the suction cup off and your ready to go. 



*The only way you can do this is if it doesnt have a crease in the buckle. If you have a crease your fucked. *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Jan 20 2009, 02:51 PM~12762226
> *IM GLAD SOMEONE SAID IT!!!!
> 
> I FIX MORE SHIT BCUZ PEOPLE DONT LIKE MY PRICE AND THEY GO SOMEWHERE ELSE AND WHEN IT FUCKS UP..
> ...


Hell yea, some dude went to my homie, and asked for a 12 battery rack for 250 bucks including metal. My homie said fuck it, cut up a bed frame, and used that for his metal. Metal alone is a hundred or more. Some people are gay. :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

can you actually do el caminos?


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

TO
THE
TOP



does any one have any pictures of any lincolns that are fiberglassed in the trunk 1/4 pannels?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 24 2009, 06:05 PM~14287410
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> ...


Im about to do mine in a month or two. step by step under my build topic. 

but if you need help with anything lemme know i can walk you through it step by step. its hella easy.. wear gloves if you have hairy ass arms.. :uh: 

otherwise youll go to work with your arms like a porky pine. :uh:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this in the last couple pages because I didn't read all off them but, if you get any dents or repair work that has to be done to those quarters after fiberglassing would their be any issues with a fire while pulling the dents with studs or a torch?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

no, fiberglass doesnt burn, and the resin,if it happened to run out, would just need more resin put on the glass


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

if a car has a fully wrapped frame is this still a good idea or a waste of time?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jul 27 2009, 01:29 AM~14587583
> *if a car has a fully wrapped frame is this still a good idea or a waste of time?
> *


yes


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 06:20 PM~6811740
> *Ok guys... First & foremost, everyone is gonna have a little different way of doing this but its basically all the same.
> I do all of mine like this & it works.
> 
> ...


thats the post I have been looking for


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 07:20 PM~6811740
> *Ok guys... First & foremost, everyone is gonna have a little different way of doing this but its basically all the same.
> I do all of mine like this & it works.
> 
> ...



cost???


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

I use this

http://www.azautobodysupply.com/fievkihagasi.html

:biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

learning somethin new everyday


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

so call me dumb, but whats the reason to fiberglass the inside like that?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt can u just rhino coat the inside of the quarters


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

where are all the´pics ???


----------



## ese.nito.712 (Sep 23, 2010)

619lowrider said:


> where are all the´pics ???


YEA WHERE'S THE PICS AT


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

83lac-va-beach said:


> ttt can u just rhino coat the inside of the quarters


rhino coat will not strengthen like glass does


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> rhino coat will not strengthen like glass does


X82:dunno:
Has Anybody done this to a cutty or g body with pic??


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

marcocutty said:


> X82:dunno:
> Has Anybody done this to a cutty or g body with pic??


LOL WE WILL TAKE PICS WHEN WE DO IT TO YOUR CUTTY!!!!


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

84Joe said:


> LOL WE WILL TAKE PICS WHEN WE DO IT TO YOUR CUTTY!!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Any up to date picss on 63's???


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I had always heard of fiberglassing quarter panels, I didn't know what it meant till now. Interesting.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Picking up the resin and mat for this right now. Ill post pics of the process on my gbody since all the pics on here are gone. 

Great topic.


----------

